# Sub needed for Hampton, NH



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking for a sub in the hampton area. Must have own truck and insurance.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Own truck here. Chevy 1500HD w/8 footer.

What are you looking for? Feel free to email details to me at [email protected]

Joe


----------

